# SplashScreen API in Java 6 (Mustang)



## Thomas Darimont (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Gerade gelesen, dass es in Mustang (java 6) ein spezielles API für die Verwendung vom SplashScreens geben wird:
http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/Desktop/mustang/splashscreen/

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Romsl (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

kannst du mal Aufzählen was alles unternommen werden muss um SplashScreen einzubinden, ohne Mustang, also mit 1.5?

Oder gibts derzeit eine Lösung die mir das ganze erspart?

Danke


----------

